# GM Fantasy Footy



## Rooter (Jul 13, 2015)

League has been renewed, seen a few of you already have your teams done and re-joined the league!

For anyone else, the more the merrier, its free to join!

League ID is : 82058-23363

http://fantasy.premierleague.com/

Think we had about 50 teams last season! Not that i came anywhere near the top!! Last season was my lowest score in 5 years!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 13, 2015)

Superb, I'll put up a Vokey for whoever guesses my average score over the season


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 14, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			Superb, I'll put up a Vokey for whoever guesses my average score over the season 

Click to expand...

It'll be below mine again.....


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jul 14, 2015)

I'll have to get in on this! I've done alright in the last couple of years.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jul 14, 2015)

Joined for the first time - Heave Ho FC


----------



## Grogger (Jul 15, 2015)

Will have a look at this later. Need to get about on the forum more often!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 21, 2015)

Joined. Picked a team and anyone feel like it's slightly easier to get a decent well-balance side with your money this year? I've got an amazing team and did it quite easily!


----------



## full_throttle (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm in.


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jul 23, 2015)

Right I'm in. Let the fun begin! Interesting few changes made, triple captain, bench boost, all out attack etc. I was forever saying "if only my bench could score" last season.


----------



## drewster (Jul 24, 2015)

I'll have a slice of this . Love a piece of fantasy action!!


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 4, 2015)

Just joined this. Who've I got to look out for at the top of the league?!


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 4, 2015)

Team confirmed for the weekend:

Cech

Mertesacker Williams Muniesa

Bolasie Hazard (c) Coutinho Cazorla Silva

Rooney (v) Lukaku

Schwarzer
Emnes
Baker
Mariappa

'Dat midfield!


----------



## JT77 (Aug 5, 2015)

Just joined as 'Wrong direction' 
Looking to hold up the league well this season lol


----------



## toffeelover (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm in


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 5, 2015)

I've joined up too, anyone in the nw fancy a wager? A free round to the victor? 

only one though, don't wanna be going mad. So, first come first served


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 7, 2015)

Tabasco Saucerers are in!


----------



## Rooter (Aug 7, 2015)

Tomorrow it all kicks off people!! Here is the list of current runners and riders!


Team	Manager
Multiple Scoregasms	scott roots
CFR Clunj	Greg Mclane
Payet & Mash	Tiger de Souza
Inter Yamama	Paul Monkey
Generic Bad Pun	Will Mitchell
chicken-wings	Lewis Meston
ColchesterFC	Colchester FC
Scorpion bites	Eddie Bowers
MyMenDrinkLucozade	Jake Sibley
BlueDream42	Paul Murray
Heave Ho F C	Jon O
Mattyboy FC	Matt Masters
Level par	Craig Peace
I hate Allars	adam wilson
FC Hurricane Fly	Stuart Chadwick
BentekeFriedChicken	Dan Boustead
Bottom Again	Allan Young
Portuguese Crockpot	Lewis Henderson
Kingfield XI	Sam Black
Pjanic at the Isco	Dan Manley
knobby''s nuts	robert nutt
Route one FC	simon blakemore
IZLU2015/16	David Papas
Ruby's Dandies	Dave Halliday
barkleys bruisers	john pennington
The Below Pars	Greg Erskine
Cheeky Milandos	Brian Healy
Wake me up b4 Sanago	Mike Hyde
Mountside Marauders	Jack Turnbull
knight owls	gareth thomson
Les Singes Du Nord	ANDY BARRETT
Markseille	Mark Williams
Le Saux Solid Crew	James Somerside
MUSC GLOs/CHELT	paul brown
Lallanas in Pyjamas	Dave Smith
Yossers crossers	Peter Hurst
Birchy's Bandits	Scott Birchall
Matt's Mates	Matt Dobson
FyldeWhites	Alan Armstrong
Giroud not to!	Neal Gladwin
Pars1885	Stephen Anderson
Krul & The Gang	Graeme Duncan
Wrong direction	james taylor
Toffeelover	Shaun Cooper
Onetoanother	Dave Mcmahon
Y'army army	Simon James
BFC NAPM Oyston out	louise aspden
Pilsbury Doughboys	Paul Luvaglia
G1nge Utd	Greig McNeil
Cider Will Save Us	Roger Holt
The Doublebaggers	Joshua Hibbert
Brendy Rodgers Babes	brendy nelson
Tally Whackers	Mark Robinson
Tabasco Saucerers	Marc Kelly
For Fuchs Sake	Tom cox


----------



## G_Mulligan (Aug 7, 2015)

TheDiablo said:



			Just joined this. Who've I got to look out for at the top of the league?!
		
Click to expand...

I came 2nd last year by 3 points I had 5 points on the bench and would have auto subbed on but another came on with 2 minutes to play and cost me the title. Hope to go one better this time round.


----------



## Odvan (Aug 7, 2015)

Just chucked a team together. In.


----------



## TheDiablo (Aug 7, 2015)

G_Mulligan said:



			I came 2nd last year by 3 points I had 5 points on the bench and would have auto subbed on but another came on with 2 minutes to play and cost me the title. Hope to go one better this time round.
		
Click to expand...

Ramsey and Giroud coming on screw you over by any chance?! Meant I ended up drawing my main League rather than winning :angry:

Just seen your rank last season was 46k - I fancy my chances winning this


----------



## drewster (Aug 7, 2015)

Who's going to start up front for Chelsea ? Will Walcott start for Arsenal ? Who's in goal for Palace ? Is Lukaku fit to play ?  Loads of questions still be answered that could have a major impact on week one !!!


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 7, 2015)

drewster said:



			Who's going to start up front for Chelsea ? Will Walcott start for Arsenal ? Who's in goal for Palace ? Is Lukaku fit to play ?  Loads of questions still be answered that could have a major impact on week one !!!
		
Click to expand...

Remy, no - Oxlade instead, McCarthy, reckon Naismith will start up top.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 7, 2015)

Just put a team in.  Typical arsenal fan.  Still got money in the bank.  :rofl:


----------



## c1973 (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm in. 

Probably forget all about my team after a fortnight, but I've picked one anyway.




What's with the bonus points (triple captain etc)? Are they unlimited plays or one offs you can use during the season?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 7, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			I've joined up too, anyone in the nw fancy a wager? A free round to the victor? 

only one though, don't wanna be going mad. So, first come first served
		
Click to expand...

Go'ed Dave, Max Â£25 round to the victor?


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 7, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Go'ed Dave, Max Â£25 round to the victor?
		
Click to expand...

You're on buddy :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 7, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			You're on buddy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No, I'm not playing Bootle 3 times.


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 7, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			No, I'm not playing Bootle 3 times.

Click to expand...

Almost a years subs at aintree...


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 8, 2015)

And now you gonna believe us...

i have zaha, woohoo!


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 8, 2015)

Dan2501 said:



			Remy, no - Oxlade instead, McCarthy, reckon Naismith will start up top.
		
Click to expand...

Ha. These predictions going well 2/3 wrong so far. Costa starting for Chelsea, and Lukaku did indeed start, but I got one right in McCarthy. Basically, ignore me.

Romero, a late addition went well for me getting me 7 points, and have 5 from Rooney. Have captain Hazard about to start, fingers crossed for a hat-trick.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 8, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			And now you gonna believe us...

i have zaha, woohoo!
		
Click to expand...

A famous person once said "you can't judge a good start until at least 10 games in".

Can't for the life of me remember who said it though.


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 8, 2015)

Anybody have a flyer? 15 points for me with 5 players still to play. 

Gutting i had courtois, also Defoe on the bench &#128531;


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 9, 2015)

19 points for me. Romero top scorer with 8. Need Chamberlain, Cazorla and Silva to have good games!


----------



## c1973 (Aug 9, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			A famous person once said "you can't judge a good start until at least 10 games in".

Can't for the life of me remember who said it though.

Click to expand...

I'm sure he'll be along shortly to confirm.


----------



## Mattyboy (Aug 9, 2015)

Over the moon with Courtois as my keeper, captain and triple points! 

Does anyone want me to put a player in my team to curse them? :lol:


----------



## c1973 (Aug 13, 2015)

Any Toffees have an opinion on whether Naismith is likely to start at weekend?

Thinking of swapping him in for Ivanovic and changing formation, not sure if Chelsea will keep a clean sheet against City with Courtois not available. 

Maybe not bother if Naismith won't be playing though.


----------



## toffeelover (Aug 14, 2015)

I doubt he'll play - more likely to come on once we go behind


----------



## toffeelover (Aug 14, 2015)

Top 25 - week 1
1              50           Aha aha i like it  lebai untung
2              49           BFC NAPM Oyston out  louise aspden
3              46           Brendy Rodgers Babes  brendy nelson
4              44           Payet & Mash    Tiger de Souza
4              44           BlueDream42     Paul Murray
4              44           Bottom Again    Allan Young
4              44           MUSC GLOs/CHELT         paul brown
4              44           Lallanas in Pyjamas          Dave Smith
4              44           Fripnchips           Philip Ormerod
10           43           Thrown Together             Kenny Kendall
11           42           50 Shades of Oâ€™Shea       Chris Blacker
12           41           Multiple Scoregasms      scott roots
12           41           I hate Allars        adam wilson
12           41           Le Saux Solid Crew          James Somerside
15           40           IZLU2015/16       David Papas
15           40           Wake me up b4 Sanago Mike Hyde
17           39           CFR Clunj             Greg Mclane
17           39           ColchesterFC     Colchester FC
17           39           Wasabi warriors                Adam Cherry
20           38           MyMenDrinkLucozade  Jake Sibley
20           38           Pjanic at the Isco              Dan Manley
20           38           Birchy's Bandits Scott Birchall
23           37           Toffeelover        Shaun Cooper
23           37           Y'army army       Simon James
25           36           barkleys bruisers              john pennington
25           36           Yossers crossers               Peter Hurst​


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 14, 2015)

Just tweak the team for this week and found I was 4th! Can we abandon comp now I'll take the CL place .......


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 29, 2015)

cant believe there is no mickey taking as yet? Get your local rivalries going, even go as far as getting an infraction  Feel free to insult my team at will (is not real life) 


Maybe the reason we're all quiet is there is a woman at the of the pile. And of course us men know far more about football than women...   Fair play Louise, great start! If only Blackpool could follow your lead... :rofl:

Liverbirdie (who I have a little bet with) great looking strike force you have, although it is a pity you took Falcao out this week :ears:

dan boustead hang your head in shame. Bottom of a very bad pile. I'm sure everyone you know is so disappointed in you


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 29, 2015)

Put Gomes in this week after today's result he can stay in stuff the fantasy league the jinx has worked a treat!


----------



## Odvan (Aug 30, 2015)

Tadic has topped me up nicely!


----------



## c1973 (Aug 30, 2015)

Half my team is injured and the ones that aren't play for Chelsea (well, two of them got punted this week)......I'm fu............!

Relegation battle for me I think.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 16, 2015)

just checked the table and ive gotten a nose bleed!


----------



## davemc1 (May 15, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Go'ed Dave, Max Â£25 round to the victor?
		
Click to expand...

Best of a bad bunch there Pete, well done :thup:

You fancy having a look at any opens in june?


Big congrats to Greg, fantastic score that buddy.

Robert , I hope youre sitting in a bin as I type this :rofl:


----------

